# Have you ever replaced just the tire?



## aeviaanah (Nov 29, 2011)

I need new tires for my trailer. Looking at the prices and man are they expensive. My tires are tubeless and was wondering what it would take to replace just the tire while keeping the old wheel. What does it take to do this?

They are 16" tires with 9" rims.


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, of course. No reason to replace a rim unless it's damaged or rusted (or you find a combo cheaper than just a tire).

When buying 9" tires just make sure you get some that are DOT Highway rated and you're good to go.

You can change them at home with a couple of pry bars and an air compressor, but it's much easier to just pay the $10 at a tire store and have them mounted and balanced.


----------



## Bhockins (Nov 30, 2011)

I replaced my trailer tires (same size as yours) for about half the cost of replacing the rims and tires combined.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would get new tires and rims. I have never heard of 9" rims. They are usually 8, 12, 13, 14, 15 inch rims. I would be worried about finding a replacement tire if you were on a trip somewhere in the middle of the sticks and needed one. I would switch to 12" rims if it were my trailer.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 30, 2011)

My trailer had worn and dry rotted tires when I bought it. I found a pair of brand new wheels (tires & rims) on craigslist for $60, but I know that's a rare find. Normally, I would just bite the bullet and have new tires mounted. Make sure you have a good spare while you're at it.


----------



## wihil (Nov 30, 2011)

I just replaced the set, the difference between mounting a new tire to old rims vs the entire wheel ready to go was about 10$. Mine are 8" rims, I believe.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a very old set of tire irons and replace small tires all the time.


----------



## Triplecreek (Dec 30, 2011)

Very easy to replace yourself use lots of dish soap when replacing the new tire.


----------



## overboard (Dec 31, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I have a very old set of tire irons and replace small tires all the time.





Triplecreek said:


> Very easy to replace yourself use lots of dish soap when replacing the new tire.


 just replace tires. I also do same as above.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just look at the tire size and pay attention to the # of holes for lugs. I bet you have a 4 hole pattern and tires are actually 4.80x12. Yes these can be expensive, maybe $30-$45.
Tim


----------

